# Whos got the truck? I've got the truck!



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Frickin' right doggy! I've been wanting a truck for the last year and a half, and I finally came across a deal I couldn't refuse. My mom's dad just sold me his 04 Tundra w/ 120,000 for 2500.00! There's a few minor cosmetic issues (small tear in the leather on the drivers seat) and a teeny dent on the drivers side door, but nothing wrong with the paint. I'm so stoked, now I can travel with a few dogs in their crates in the bed of the truck, and I can finally get started on getting my trailer made for the dog catcher truck box! My neon i could only cram one crate in the backseat, now I'll be able to tote at least 2-4 dogs, depending on the crate size.

Okay, this is just a bragging thread for my victory, no comments are necessary.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

did you actually get it yet!?! dude i'm excited for you, so when is our first road trip gonna be :roll: roffl


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Yes and no, it's out in the driveway right now, but i have to go home and search for my tag from an old car i have packed away. As soon as i dig that sucker out, i'm going straight to the tax collectors office... hopefully tomorrow!

Road trip...hmmm... who's paying for the gas in a V8??? lmao


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Well dang. What happens to the neon? Can I get it? LOL


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Well dang. What happens to the neon? Can I get it? LOL


lmao, you probably don't WANT that neon... after all, I raised 3 puppies in it, and I had at least 4 other dog passengers over the years... You can tell it's a kennel car. Also, I live in the country, so there's all kindsa dirt that is ground in there. This weekend, i'm going to see what I can do to bring the "life" back to the neon by giving is a good old fashioned scrub down on the interior. I'm gonna keep it because of the gas mileage.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

rofl it being turned upside down with crazy's that can drive, they are hellbent on totaling it


on a side note we split the gas lol... lets go to the next show in the area, i haven't been to one and would love to check it out :woof:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Aireal said:


> rofl it being turned upside down with crazy's that can drive, they are hellbent on totaling it
> 
> on a side note we split the gas lol... lets go to the next show in the area, i haven't been to one and would love to check it out :woof:


Sounds good, what kinda show? a fun show, adba, aadr, or ukc? either way I'm down!

EDIT: lmbo, I have been kinda worried about old Bessie (Neon), I've stopped giving that lady driving lessons!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Any one you want i'm down for them all, just let me know when so i can get things set up to come out


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

thats an awesome truck.and if it's the animal that some buds have,it's just broke in.
they run long and strong.they go way high mileage.
had A neighbor when I lived in Costa Rica.brought it over there with like 140,000 on it.traveled all through costa and nica.it has over 250,000.
all with the basic fix its.
you so lucky.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> EDIT: lmbo, I have been kinda worried about old Bessie (Neon), I've stopped giving that lady driving lessons!


heck ya she won't get near my car pfft


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's awesome you finally got a doggy truck you gotta roll it like this










:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

thats awesome! 
the only downside is that you have to be ready for the "hey you have a truck right? do you think you could help me move/pick up my which-a-ma-call-it" i like helping out though so i'm usually fine with it


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

YAY shana! that's cool now you can bring all the dogs down to NM! lol


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Congrats! Pretty soon you'll have the dog catcher setup, then you'll get a trailer, and next thing you know you'll be travellin all over the damn country with your dogs lol.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

yea well you may have the truck but I have the picture!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Congrats! I love Toyota trucks! They are really nice! Enjoy it!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Good deal Shana! Congrats


----------

